# What is a good price for 1971 25 hp evinrude?



## centralillski (Jul 22, 2011)

I recently purchased a 16 ft V with a 1971 25 hp Evinrude on a 1993 shorelander trailer. I'm limited on where I can use it because of 10hp restrictions on my favorite lakes. The motor runs well and I've had it out several times without any problems. Here's what I'd like to get some advice on.
1. What kind of price should I put on it if I'm posting on Craigslist? 
2. What am I looking at in terms of a decent 1970's or later 9.9 hp?
3. Would a 2-4 hp be enough as a kicker on a medium sized reservoir? --900 acres I believe.

New to boat ownership so any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## po1 (Jul 22, 2011)

You might want to update your location. This might help in finding what motors are selling for in your area. Here in central illinois 25hp's are in high demand, and a good running 25hp can sell between $600-1,000. Where a good running 9.9hp will sell for $200-$400 here. I picked up a strong running 9.9evinrude with 15hp carb for $200. As for a kicker motor, I ran all over a 1,000 acre reserver with the families 5.5 johnson in my 16' jon for several years before I upgraded to a larger outboard. Never a regret. Always beat rowing and it was a lot faster then the trolling motor.


----------



## centralillski (Jul 22, 2011)

Good point about location--I forgot to add that info. I'm located in central illinois as well. Bloomington to be exact. I'm trying to get something I can fish Lake Evergreen with and trying to figure out if I can pick up something like a 5 hp without breaking the bank. As it would be just a kicker it wouldn't have to be anything special. Or is selling the 25 hp and picking up a 9.9 a better option? Two kids and lots of bills makes things a bit tight when it comes to spending.


----------



## po1 (Jul 23, 2011)

The peoria and springfield area has a lot of 25hp restricted lakes, thus the high demand. Advertising in those markets would be a plus as most looking for a good running motor would be willing to drive to bloomington. The same for you might apply when looking for a 9.9hp. Since your close to evergreen the demand and prices for 10hp engines might be high, start looking at the nearby areas for better deals. 
My 5.5 johnson has served me well for years pushing my 16' jon out at evergreen prior to picking up a 9.9hp evinrude.


----------



## centralillski (Jul 23, 2011)

So based on your feedback I'm going to start the price out at $975 and see what kind of interest it generates. Since I can still fish Dawson and Clinton with the 25 I won't be rushed to drop my price too soon. 

One more question for you--you said that you had a 10 with a 15hp carb. Is this something that can be done with all 10's or certain model years and makes? 

Thanks for the good feedback


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 23, 2011)

> 1971 25 hp Evinrude



I bet you'll only be able to get 4-500 dollars for it.That's what I see those motors of that year going for.

If you get even 800 for yours, I have a few I'll be putting up for sale real quick.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## centralillski (Jul 23, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback--like I said I'm new to boating after a 20 years of bankfishing and don't know what my motor is worth. At the end of the day it's worth whatever someone will pay for it. I can take my time and start high but I can't start low and increase the price. I'll be happy to let you know if I can move it for $800 so you can start putting up for sale signs on yours.


----------



## po1 (Jul 24, 2011)

The 9.9hp evinrude I have is a 76 and all it needs to be upgraded to a 15hp is the 15hp carb which the previous owner had the local marina do the upgrade. Makes for the perfect motor on evergreen. With the upgrade she's a nice 15hp with all the looks and model/serial numbers of a 9.9hp, in case DNR was to check.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2011)

That motor sells for around $900.00 here


----------



## centralillski (Jul 24, 2011)

I had another question about the evinrude--when I looked up the model online it said that it was a saltwater motor. What is the difference between a saltwater motor and one intended for freshwater only or is there such a distinction?


----------



## po1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Salt water outboards are designed for maximum durability and corrosion protection when used in salt water. These motors were meant to run in both fresh and saltwater.


----------

